# Most balanced Jazz team ever?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe I am delusional and admittedly so, I have not watched all that many games this year, but I am watching tonight's game in utter amazement. I just can't believe how many guys you have stepping up. Instead of Dwill making 3 plays in a row, Millsap getting an offensive rebound Boozer coming through once in a while...we now have 5 guys on the floor nearly all of which are capable of making the big play. 
AK seems to be nearly justifying earning half of what he makes (good as usual on D, but also contributing some points)
Dwill awesome as always and even increasing his PPG to about 24 recently
Big Al can't miss a shot tonight and keeps his eyes open the whole time while bringing down as many boards as Pablo
Bell stealing, drawing charge or blocking regularly
Miles actually hitting a shot
Millsap great as always
Fez looks like he could now fog a mirror
Price just full of work ethic
Watson seems to make everyone around him better
I would not dare say that they are the best Jazz team ever, but I am quite impressed with the team chemistry and how they create major issues for the opposing team in now having many people who require special attention to defend. 
I will get to make a personal observation a week from tonight!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 I was not very hopeful this season with some of the moves the front office made over the summer. I have only missed one game this year. Early on I thought it's going to be a looonnnggg season but as Jefferson,Bell,Watson,have learned Jerrys' system and become comfortable it has been nothing short of amazing. It has been great watching the chemistry grow between all the players. I am beggining to think there just might be something special brewing in SLC. This,I believe,is the best Jazz team at least since the Stockton,Malone era.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the big thing has been Miles, Price, Watson, and Elson. When they are on the court they have so much energy. I believe they are the reason the Jazz have stuck around to be able to win all those come from behind wins.
Price is playing amazingly this year the guy has kinda took the Matt Harpring role on himself. 
I can honestly say this team is alot better then I would have thought and they can only get better IMHO. You have Okur coming back and once he gets in the grove then look at all the options they will have. Sloan is going to have problems just finding minutes for all the players. Which is a good thing I would think as long as you don't have any ego maniacs.
If they keep winning like this Sloan should hands down win COY which he has deserved far more times in his career.
Anyway you look at it though Boozer really did have a bad effect on the team, because Big Al is putting up less numbers than boozer did but the team is doing alot better, heck they might pull off a winning road record this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I heard something about this new team in town.... I guess they play pretty good basketball or something. 8)


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazing what can happen to a team when you remove a cancerous player and bring in some new players who really want to win and play as a team. I think the Jazz can potentially make it all the way to the WC finals this year!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Huge, lets get that one name that rythmes with loser out of your inital post. Just mentioning it with the Jazz could potentially have a negatine effect. He's brought us down enough and now it's the Bull's turn!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they are a great team this year.They are sharing the ball and playing D Fun team to watch.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I made a similar observation the other night. It seemed to me that of all the different combos they had on the floor, there was always a unit out there that had 4 players that could shoot the ball from just about anywhere and have a **** good chance of making it each time. They are starting to mesh well, and I am excited to see how things shape up the rest of the year. I think getting Memo back will only make them a deeper team, with more of a threat. They'll have a ton of options to throw at opponents, which will make them harder to prepare for. I just hope Memo can get into the rotation smoothly. There may be a bit of a hiccup having a center in there that can stretch things out, where you don't see that with Big Al, Fes, and Elson. 

Another good test tonight against Dallas, who has been playing very well so far.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Who started this ridiculous thread any ways? You dang gullible hillbillies!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They sure don't look 'balanced' tonight.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Give 'em time. Remember this the SPAZZ and the've been known to do this. You can't play this come-from-behind all season. It will wear on this team and they will eventually start to falter when it "really" counts. The season is long and you band wagoners will be singing a different tune by season's end. WCF, really?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad the Jazz finally lost so we could hear from you again HnD. You seem to disappear when they are winning.  I do agree with your point about playing from behind however. That is a recipe for a tough season, but better than falling behind and staying behind. I think this team will compete if Derron stays healthy, as well as most of the others. It will be interesting to see if they can avoid the post all star break collapse. I think they have more heart this year but it remains to be seen.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tonight will be a telling game. They beat the Magic on their court so should be a win tonight at home if this team is balanced.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you guys watch the game last night? 5, 6, 9 Jazz against the big three? Torched much? If they can't contain more than two players on a high end team, then I have a feeling HND is right and they'll show the failure streak when it counts at the end of the season.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they hanged in there Just fine with them last night. even though they lost it was not a blow out.Great game and the Jazz will be just fine.This year


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

CJ miles has got to be the most streaky shooter in the league. He was killing the Jazz last night. They would start to gain momentum and he would throw up a brick and then the Heat would come down and score. He is such a ball hog, he gets the ball he shoots it, someone needs to remind him he isn't LeBron or a superstar, so pass the ball now and again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> CJ miles has got to be the most streaky shooter in the league. He was killing the Jazz last night. They would start to gain momentum and he would throw up a brick and then the Heat would come down and score. He is such a ball hog, he gets the ball he shoots it, someone needs to remind him he isn't LeBron or a superstar, so pass the ball now and again.


Streaky or crappy? I was at the game and noticed that I was not the only one cringing every time he touched the ball.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > CJ miles has got to be the most streaky shooter in the league. He was killing the Jazz last night. They would start to gain momentum and he would throw up a brick and then the Heat would come down and score. He is such a ball hog, he gets the ball he shoots it, someone needs to remind him he isn't LeBron or a superstar, so pass the ball now and again.
> ...


The problem is he is getting accolaides and is in the running for sixth man of the year right now, so it is just feeding his ego more. He seems like a nice guy, but he can sure kill the Jazz quickly, but he has saved the Jazz several times also.


----------

